# Shipping Luggage to New York



## expatforumac (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello,
can anyone recommend an efficient and economical way to ship some personal effects from Milan to New York?
Basically consists of a few suitcases, skis and a box or two. No rush so 'slow' (8 days) airfreight would be fine.
Thanks, Alex.


----------

